# Iphoto ios transfert bibliothèque de iphone vers ipad



## nalexis (15 Août 2014)

Bonjour à vous, 
J'ai une petite question, j'ai créer de nombreux projet sous iphoto ios depuis mon iphone et j'aimerai effectuer le transfert de ces projet vers mon ipad. 

Actuellement ils sont visible de mon ipad car j'ai oublié sur iCloud mais je ne peux que faire de la consultation et j'aimerai pouvoir les modifier de mon ipad directement 

Si vous savez comment faire je suis preneur &#128522;
Merci 


Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## nalexis (16 Août 2014)

J'ai trouvé, comme un grand &#9786;&#65039; suffit d'être sur le même réseau wifi et d'ouvrir iphoto sur les deux et dans l'iPhone j'ai l'option pour effectuer le transfert 


Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------

